# Bridge connecting problem



## grzesiek (Jun 1, 2020)

hello
I have problem with configured bridging.
In simple example:
FreeBSD 12 run as Live and is connect to other network host.


```
ifconfig em0 inet 192.168.0.1/24 up
```


```
Linux (192.168.0.2/24) --- FreeBSD (em0:192.168.0.1/24)
```

Now I create the bridge and move the IP to them:

```
ifconfig em0 delete
ifconfig bridge create
bridge0
ifconfig bridge0 inet 192.168.0.1/24 addm em0 up
ifconfig em0 up
```


```
host (192.168.0.2/24) --- FreeBSD (em0---bridge0:192.168.0.1/24)
```

and connection stop working - why?
I must do something else?
I tried this on KVM and VirtualBox...

Some date from testing:
When I ping from Linux I don't see any packer in tcpdump on FreeBSD.
When I ping from FreeBSD I see ECHO request and reply in tcpdump on Linux, but thes packet not arrives to FreeBSD.
MAC is see each other.

*UPDATE*
I found missing conf:
man 4 bridge (from FreeBSD+4.6-RELEASE)

```
"Bridging requires interfaces to be    put in promiscuous mode..."
```
In FreeBSD 12 man bridge don't have this informations and this https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-bridging.html


----------

